# [SOLVED] jailbrek



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i am trying to jailbreak my itouch and redsn0w wont detect it. i am running 6.0.1 and yes itunes does detect it in rgular mode and in dfu mode but redsn0w in neither. i run redsn0w as administrator and as win xp sp3 combatability on and off. i have tried other computers and other jailbreaking tools.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*

See if you can use somthing like Greenpoison instead.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: jailbrek*

I tried that but I couldn't find green poison for ios 6.0.1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*

Try to restore the Idevice and then jailbreak again.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*

Ok this is new to me. What the heck is Jailbreak ?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: jailbrek*

I did


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*

oops jailbrek lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*



sarla said:


> Ok this is new to me. What the heck is Jailbreak ?





sarla said:


> oops jailbrek lol


Its called Jailbreak, its just spelt wrong in the title.

You can read more here: iOS jailbreaking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tuckortum said:


> I did


Where did you get RedSn0w from? Try this: How to Jailbreak iOS 6.0.1 with Redsn0w


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: jailbrek*

I got it from the official redsn0w website. Oh and sorry about spewing all my post titles wrong. It's just that I do them from my iPod so the autocorrect screws it up all the time.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: jailbrek*

Ya ill try that.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: jailbrek*

Sorry it's a little late by I got it fixed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: jailbrek*

Glad you got it!


----------

